# Paint my gto.



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, I got a 04 black gto, the guy I bought it from repainted it about 2 years ago, but I really wanna go with a pearl white paint. I was just wanting feedback, what do you guys think?


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

white is better than black


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

White would be much more unique. If your going to change the color of a whole car....I would go with some accents along with the white.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I know someone that painted his pearl white. It looks good but if I was looking for a complete repaint of my car, I'd choose another color. Maybe a Turismo Blue or a British Racing Green. Truth is, a white GTO would only turn the heads of another GTO owner.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is pearl white, btw:


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Huge job to do tho. Every single mold and trim removed. Engine and all engine bay items and wiring to remove for a " complete" job. Doors, trunk lid,bumpers, all weatherstripping etc. Not to mention that it's already been repainted once so the paint will have to be taken right back to avoid paint thickness issues. 
Depends how badly you want it and how deep your pockets are. People look at me like I've lost my mind when I quote them a minimum of $10K for a complete color change. 
Just my 2c


----------



## balamas23 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dang, alright! Thanks guys!


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Steamwalker said:


> I know someone that painted his pearl white. It looks good but if I was looking for a complete repaint of my car, I'd choose another color. Maybe a Turismo Blue or a British Racing Green. Truth is, a white GTO would only turn the heads of another GTO owner.


I think a greyish blue would look awesome with pewter or black chrome colored wheels. White would have to be a really special (expensive) version to get noticed; maybe a pearl with metallic flake in it.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Steamwalker said:


> Truth is, a white GTO would only turn the heads of another GTO owner.


I agree and for the price that it cost for a proper color change, I would want something that doesn't just blend in with every other car on the road, as a white car does.

It seems that a lot of GTO owners think that white is the greatest color ever, yet every other car owner looks at white as a very cheap and generic color, which it is.

A big reason why almost every fleet truck you see is painted white, is because they like to use colors like "collision" white, because it's so cheap and easy to fix and blend if they get any damage


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

That white GTO is real nice...Dont like the red stripe though----danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Some cars can just pull off white... the GTO is one of them.


----------



## hemi1282 (Mar 21, 2013)

that's the 1st white gto I've seen im digging it


----------

